# Large movie/video Screen Dealers



## chieftfac (Nov 14, 2011)

We are looking to replace our existing movie screen (installed in the early 80's, mounted downstage and interferes with main rag and 1st electric) with something retractable and mounted on the front wall of the proscenium. Who makes large retractable screens?? I'm thinking something in the 23' to 28' diagonal range and 16:9. Web searches have been fruitless as everything seems geared toward the home theater market. Didn't know if something this big is custom made. Really just looking to put ballpark numbers in the budget without dragging an install company out when this might not happen for a year or so...


----------



## emac (Nov 14, 2011)

DaLight screens is one company. 

http://m.da-lite.com


----------



## museav (Nov 14, 2011)

Stewart Filmscreen, Da-Lite, Draper, Harkness Screens and a few others. There are a number of electric screens that can be that large but they may need to be custom quoted by the manufacturer. Also think about what control and what drop (the black at the top of the screen) you may want as those can affect the model and price, I had one project where the image size worked with a 'standard' large format screen but the amount of black drop required due to where they wanted it located turned it into a very expensive custom screen.


----------



## MPowers (Nov 14, 2011)

Draper has a wide range of screens up to 40x60. Many options in roll up and rigid, flown. PM me and we can discuss.


----------

